# Freezing Vegetables in General



## FluffyAngel

I know turnip greens, mustard greens & most greens that you intend to cook can be frozen. What about cabbage? Potatoes without them turning (parboil first)?  I know Granny used to bread her okra, then freeze it.  Can't remember her ever freezing cabbage. Can it be done? Also have a question about cheese. I saw it on here somewhere, can't find it now. Put cornstarch in shredded cheese & it freezes for how long?


----------



## GLC

I don't guess many people do, but you can. Quarter the heads. Blanch three minutes in boiling water. Seal and freeze. Won't be like fresh, but what frozen food is? Plenty okay for soup. Probably not for slaw. It's said it can stay frozen for years.

You can freeze firm, fresh cheeses as whole chunks or shredded and eat them sooner than later. The texture won't be the same because of the structure of cheese, but you're mostly interested in shredded, anyway, which I suspect will be melted later. Not so good with soft cheeses and brie-type ripe cheeses. Don't. 

You could use the cornstarch, but I don't much see the point, unless you're going to be fetching smaller amounts of shredded out without thawing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The problem with freezing raw veggies is that their structure comes from a cellulose wall that surrounds each cell.  The interior of the cell, just like with animals, is mostly water.  When the veggie is frozen, the water expands as ice and breaks that cellulose wall.  when the veggie is thawed, you have mush.

Par-boiling alters the cellular structure of the vegetable, allowing it to withstand the freezing process without breaking down the cell walls.  When the veggie is thawed, it is somewhat different than in its pre-frozen state, but still good enough to eat.

The problem with freezing dairy products, is that it causes the fats to separate from the water.  The cheese is no longer homogenous.  The harder the cheese, the less effect freezing has on it, unless we're talking about cottage cheese.  It seems to handle freezing brilliantly.

Now freezing your tush is the biggest no-no of all.  It makes eating any food less enjoyable.  Ever do any deep-freeze style camping.  If so, then you know what I mean.  Of course hot cocoa is the exception to that rule.  It's perfectly good, even exceptionally good when your tush is frozen.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

We blanch and freeze cabbage all the time. I use it for cabbage roll meatloaf and it is great.


----------



## Rocklobster

I don't know why you would freeze cabbage. It lasts for months anyway and is one of the cheapest veg per pound. I just cut a piece off, put it in a plastic bag and throw it in the crisper. Next time I go to use it, I just trim off the brown edges, maybe peel a leaf or two off and go at it again. I can get a good month and a half out of one head.
It keeps well in the basement also if you don't have room in your fridge. Just make sure it is well sealed.


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> I don't know why you would freeze cabbage. It lasts for months anyway and is one of the cheapest veg per pound. I just cut a piece off, put it in a plastic bag and throw it in the crisper. Next time I go to use it, I just trim off the brown edges, maybe peel a leaf or two off and go at it again. I can get a good month and a half out of one head.
> It keeps well in the basement also if you don't have room in your fridge. Just make sure it is well sealed.


Rock--I freeze cabbage because we have a 3000 sq. ft. garden and lots of cabbage. What doesn't get made into kraut or put in the cold storage (limited space), gets put in one of the 9 freezers...


----------



## Rocklobster

Sure. I can understand. I have seen a technique a friend uses. He buries some Roughneck garbage cans (new) in the ground and stores his cabbages in there.  He snaps the lids tight and covers them with leaves or hay. They stay cold but do not freeze. He also does that with other root veggies....He has an old barn and uses a corner for this....

My brother also store some of his root veggies underground.


----------



## sparrowgrass

This National Center for Home Food Preservation  will answer all your freezing, canning, dehydrating questions!


----------



## FrankZ

CWS4322 said:


> Rock--I freeze cabbage because we have a 3000 sq. ft. garden and lots of cabbage. What doesn't get made into kraut or put in the cold storage (limited space), gets put in one of the 9 freezers...




3000 sq feet sounds like a farm not a garden.


----------



## CWS4322

FrankZ said:


> 3000 sq feet sounds like a farm not a garden.


We grow enough to feed two adults, four dogs, sixteen chickens, a rooster, and the local wildlife!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CWS4322 said:


> We grow enough to feed two adults, four dogs, sixteen chickens, a rooster, and the local wildlife!



I'm wildlife.  Can I move in?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm wildlife.  Can I move in?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Sure--but you'll have to help weed, pick, etc. Not to mention cook!


----------



## FluffyAngel

Awesome you guys!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Sure--but you'll have to help weed, pick, etc. Not to mention cook!



I think you would need to beat him off with a stick if you didn't want him to cook.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

taxlady said:


> I think you would need to beat him off with a stick if you didn't want him to cook.


Two sticks and a broom (but the broom must be clean).

Seeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

I'm sure I can find BIG sticks in the bush--got several brooms...wonder if I can run them through the dishwasher so they are clean....do you need directions Chief? PM me for those!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CWS4322 said:


> I'm sure I can find BIG sticks in the bush--got several brooms...wonder if I can run them through the dishwasher so they are clean....do you need directions Chief? PM me for those!


Why would you need big sticks and a broom?  I thought you wanted me to cook.

But alas, I can't and won't go.  I'm kinda attached to my DW.  Who would she have to cook for her?  But I'll share recipes and techniques.  Oh, wait, I already do that.

Here's one I feel coming on right now.

The Chief's Chicken & rice Soup, Asian Style

Bone a chicken and throw the carcass in a pot, along with a couple of wings.  Simmer for about 2 hours, or until the cartilage is gelled.  Remove the bones from the broth and remove any meat.  Put the meat back into the soup.  Add uncooked, long grain brown rice and 1/ tsp. ground pepper.

Slice 2 stalks celery, and 1 peeled carrot (bias-slice the carrot).  Season the soup with 1/8 tsp ginger, and 2 dashes of Chines Five-Spice powder.  Let simmer until the rice is tender.  Add the carrot, onion, and celery and simmer until the carrot is tender/crisp.  Season with soy sauce to taste.

On the next day, add dried, hot peppers and and a tbs. or so of vinager to the left-overs & turn it into hot & sour soup.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

